# Hello i am new here!!!



## msimsi (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey everyone I am MSIMSI from Portugal, I just have purchased AUDI TT (8N) 224, Silver 00/03. I love that car and i want to find out more about TT [smiley=book2.gif] . So i am here [smiley=gossip.gif] . I hope to spend some quality time with all of you fellows.

Thank you

MSiMSi


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hello MSiMSi and welcome to the forum 

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome what would youlike to know


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## msimsi (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you i am learing so much already.

Regards

MSiMSi


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

welcome!


----------

